# طلب المساعدة في صناعة cnc



## AMRAOUI (16 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم طلب المساعدة في صناعةcnc اريد تصاميم لصناعتها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## am123go (23 مايو 2015)

وعليكم السلام اخي هذه بعض الروابط للمساعدة 
https://grabcad.com/library/cnc-3-axis
و
https://grabcad.com/library/cnc-router-3-axis-1
للاطلاع علي مزيد من التصاميم عل نفس الموقع 
https://grabcad.com/library?per_page=20&query=cnc
اما اذا رغبت البحث من خلال محرك البحث google اكتب العبارات التالية :-
how to build your cnc او make your cnc او cnc plans
وستجد طلبك ان شاء الله


----------



## Alpha Solutions (23 مايو 2015)

تريد ماكينة لشي شخصي ولا شي تجاري ؟؟؟


----------



## AMRAOUI (1 يونيو 2015)

شكرا اخي


----------



## AMRAOUI (1 يونيو 2015)

اريد صناعة لمشروع نقش على الخشب اريد المساعدة ادا كان ممكن ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Alpha Solutions (14 يونيو 2015)

لم أفهم ردك هل هو مشروع شخصي أم تجاري ؟؟؟ تريد ماكينة أستعمال خاص لك أو تستخدمها للسوق 
و كم الميزانية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## AMRAOUI (21 يونيو 2015)

السلا م عليكم رمضان كريم اشكرك عل التواصل معي مشروع شخصي اخي استعمال خاص


----------



## النجار2 (13 أغسطس 2015)

هنا مكان اصطياد الزبائن لن يساعدك احد الا من الان الله قلبه لذلك لا تتعب نفسك

لكن انا سأساعدك لوجه الله اطلب ما شئت فى التصنيع وانا تحت امرك وبكل الطرق والتكاليف ستجد عندى حلول بفضل الله


----------



## AMRAOUI (17 أغسطس 2015)

*شكرا اخي للهتمام*



النجار2 قال:


> هنا مكان اصطياد الزبائن لن يساعدك احد الا من الان الله قلبه لذلك لا تتعب نفسك لكن انا سأساعدك لوجه الله اطلب ما شئت فى التصنيع وانا تحت امرك وبكل الطرق والتكاليف ستجد عندى حلول بفضل الله


 [email protected] ارجوا التواصل


----------



## النجار2 (23 ديسمبر 2015)

راسلتك يا اخى من 23 سبتمبر ولم تجاوبنى حتى اليوم


----------

